# Suche schnellen Grafikviewer

## langi

Hallo!

Kennt irgendjemand ein Programm das ähnlich schnell läuft und so einfach ist wie irfanview unter windows (sprich einfache Sachen kann wie JPG lossless transformation, Vollbild, Slideshow, ausgeprägte shortcut-Funktionen..)

Vielen Dank schon mal,

Langi.

----------

## Little Nemo

Ich nutze kuickshow (ein kde-programm und auch noch recht schnell, wie der Name sagt).

----------

## sirro

showimg finde ich ganz nett. Geht aber eher in die Richtung altes ACDSee.

----------

## nils_a

Ich finde xnview ganz nett. Das hat auch ähnliche Funktionen wie Irfan.

(Ausschneiden und neues Bild erzeugen...)

Manchmal verwende ich auch kuickshow...

Grüße,

Nils

----------

## ralph

gqview ist auch ganz nett, wie ich finde.

Und natürlich ungeschlagen:

pornview  :Twisted Evil: 

Sabbernde Grüße

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Auch wenn pornview auf was anderes deuten lässt, aber bisher hab ich meine Urlaubsbilder damit angesehen. Nachdem der Image Viewer auf 2.6 gestellt ist war das ein guter Wechsel. Ob man damit Bilder ausschneiden, neu einfügen kann, keine Ahnung.

** Zu spät, da war mal wieder jemand 1 Minute schneller, als ich.

----------

## sarahb523

Ich nutze die Vorschau des konqueror und für slideshow und "genauere betrachtung" kuickshow. Zum sortieren und ordnen in Alben nehme ich digikam (auch wegen digicam anbindung).

Gwenview ist allerdings auch nicht übel.

----------

## Lenz

Digikam ist für Slideshows nett, wegen der coolen OpenGL Überblendungen  :Wink: . Nehme ich aber hauptsächlich für meine Bilder von der Digicam.

Ansonsten verwende ich kuickshow oder den Konqueror-/Krusader-internen Bildbetrachter.

Wenns ein bisschen mehr sein soll: Gwenview ist auch spitze!

----------

## langi

Danke euch allen mal,

werd mal einige Vorschläge emergen,

lg,

Langi.

----------

## Stere

... und vergiss nicht, Dir auch mal gThumb anzusehen. Kann verlustfrei drehen, Slideshow, Fullscreen, HTML-Gallerien fürs Web usw.. Wirklich ein gelungenes Programm!

----------

## sarahb523

Man kann den konqueror auch mit diversen Sevice-Menüs erweitern(drehen, konvertieren, email verschicken,...) (siehe kde-apps.org). Web-galerie kann der konqui natprlich auch

----------

## Deever

Hm...ist vielleicht etwas veraltet, aber ich hab damals mit ee ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## janitor

Da habt Ihr aber einen heißen Kandidaten vergessen!

Die ganzen Programme (ach, Pixieplus ist noch nicht genannt - meiner Meinung nach schon eine ziemliche Verbesserung gegenüber GThumb und Konsorten) haben einen Schönheitsfehler: sie sind laangsam. Wenn man IrfanView oder ACDSee gewöhnt ist, kann das schon echt nerven. 

Die einzige Alternative unter Linux - hat leider auch zwei Schönheitsfehler: Compupic ist erstens nicht opensource und zweitens nicht in Portage. Aber man kann sich eine Version zur freien Nutzung herunterladen. Ich würde sagen, die Thumbnail-Erzeugung dauert etwa ein Viertel der Zeit, die GThumb braucht. 

Bei mir hat Compupic allerdings ein paar Probleme gemacht. Zuerst hat es segfaults produziert, aber hier im Forum gibt es eine Anleitung, wie man das verhindert.

Grüße,

Jan

----------

## jay

 *Stere wrote:*   

> ... und vergiss nicht, Dir auch mal gThumb anzusehen. Kann verlustfrei drehen, Slideshow, Fullscreen, HTML-Gallerien fürs Web usw.. Wirklich ein gelungenes Programm!

 

Zustimmung. Bildaufbau ist rasend schnell.

Und für den Framebuffer evtl noch FBI - feines Ding, wenn auch nur zum Bildbetrachten geeignet.

----------

## plate

```
emerge qiv
```

Mehr ist weniger...   :Razz:  Kann auch nur anzeigen (das allerdings recht hurtig), ist zur Bearbeitung von Bildern aber ganz und gar untauglich.

----------

## AGM

Mein Favorit ist seit grade gqview, mit ausgeblendeter Dateiliste und der Einstellung Bild an Fenster anpassen, habe ich genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

Man kann mit Bild hoch/runter (oder mit Mausrad glaube ich) durch die Bildergallerien "zappen" ohne ein anderes lästiges Fenster noch nebendran zu haben. Ausserdem ist gqview ziemlich schnell.

----------

